# Back to back recording same shows glitch



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

I recorded five back to back episodes of Pawn Stars. I set up my shows to record 1 minute early and two minutes after. The four shows after watching the first show would show a small scrambled picture and audio lasting about one to two seconds, like there was a freeze, three minutes into the recording, which would correspond to the show that was recording prior to the current show stop recording. I don't know if this is just a problem on the Roamio or not, as I don't recall that problem on my Premiere XL. I'm going to setup the Premiere XL to see if I can duplicate the problem. It's more of an annoyance.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, I have seen this and it appears to be a Roamio bug. Have never seen it on a Premiere.


----------



## Bramble (Mar 28, 2009)

Ah, that explains the glitch I've been seeing at the start of The Colbert Report. Since I have 4 tuners now, I padded the Daily Show by a minute because it was always cutting off in the middle of the Moment of Zen.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Confirmed for me as well. Does it also happen when you record back to back shows on the same channel if they are different shows? I guess I'll find out tonight.

I'm on cable with a cablecard, no tuning adapter.


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes. Confirmed too on the Roamio Plus (with all 6 tuners working). I thought it might be a issue relating to the 6 tuner issue so disabled 2 tuners to see if that fixed things. Not had a chance to check but sounds like it would be the same if you are having issues with your 4 tuner base Roamio.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Following up: this also affects different shows recorded back-to-back on the same channel.

Has anyone reported this to TiVo?


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

I reported it to TiVo, the agent said it was a known issue (and knew immediately what I was talking about).


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

I got the same thing on a show I was watching live. Got the glitch when the recording started.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Same here I noticed tonight. Mostly on back to back recordings on the same channel. Audio video glitch for a second or so.

-Kevin


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've seen this as well.


----------



## shortcut3d (Sep 1, 2013)

I get this issue on back to back recordings as well. Any update on a fix?


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

This glitch should go away when we release an update to Roamio at the end of this month.

The release on Wednesday 10/9 will NOT have this fix.

--Margret


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is this an intentional feature? It looks to me like you guys are adding a feature that will allow overlapping shows on the same channel to share a tuner. Is that what's happening here?

I have some experience with clipping MPEG streams like this )) so I can probably guess what's causing the problem. Although I am curious how you guys are handling this feature on H.264 streams. With no IDR frames and open GOPs it can be very difficult to find a safe entry point into an H.264 stream. (we've found that in practice broadcasters tend to mark every I frame as a SEI entry point even when they're not)

Anyway... awesome addition!


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks for keeping us so up to date, Margaret!


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Sorry for pulling this thread back up but it seems it might be related to an odd issue I'm having. Within the first minute of a recording I get a glitch, the audio stream will hiccup(and even breaks the data stream to the AVR/drops out of what ever the codec was) and the image will pixelate, and it seems to be happening on every recording, and it's not only with a Roamio but on a Series 3 as well. It's been happening for a couple of weeks that I can recall, I wasn't really paying too much attention to it as I thought it was just the cable company(Comcast) or the signal from the broadcaster.

Local problem or something with the TiVo? I don't see the same problem when using a Win7 Media Center PC with a CableCARD tuner(HDHomerun Prime/3 tuner).

Thanks


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

keenanSR said:


> Sorry for pulling this thread back up but it seems it might be related to an odd issue I'm having. Within the first minute of a recording I get a glitch, the audio stream will hiccup(and even breaks the data stream to the AVR/drops out of what ever the codec was) and the image will pixelate, and it seems to be happening on every recording, and it's not only with a Roamio but on a Series 3 as well. It's been happening for a couple of weeks that I can recall, I wasn't really paying too much attention to it as I thought it was just the cable company(Comcast) or the signal from the broadcaster.
> 
> Local problem or something with the TiVo? I don't see the same problem when using a Win7 Media Center PC with a CableCARD tuner(HDHomerun Prime/3 tuner).
> 
> Thanks


Every recording for you? For me it seems to happen with CBS shows.

-Kevin


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If it's happening on the S3 then it's obviously not the Roamio causing the problem.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

kbmb said:


> Every recording for you? For me it seems to happen with CBS shows.
> 
> -Kevin


It could be, I've been watching a lot of CBS shows, I'll be watching some NBC tonight and see if it happens with those. It just seems as if it's been all of them, but I admit I haven't done a thorough study of the problem yet.

For how long have you noticed it?


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> If it's happening on the S3 then it's obviously not the Roamio causing the problem.


Right, I'm not saying it is a Roamio-only problem, and to be honest as I noted above I haven't studied the issue in the depth yet. I've transferred my recordings from the S3 to the Roamio and it seemed to be happening on all but I'm going to keep some notes starting tonight and through the weekend and try and have some real facts. What was talked about earlier in the thread sounded familiar to me so that's why I posted.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> If it's happening on the S3 then it's obviously not the Roamio causing the problem.


It may not be a "Roamio" issue, but it certainly could be a "TiVo" issue!


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

keenanSR said:


> It could be, I've been watching a lot of CBS shows, I'll be watching some NBC tonight and see if it happens with those. It just seems as if it's been all of them, but I admit I haven't done a thorough study of the problem yet.
> 
> For how long have you noticed it?


Been happening since around the last update. Definitely CBS shows for me.

-Kevin


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> It may not be a "Roamio" issue, but it certainly could be a "TiVo" issue!


The S3 hasn't seen a software update in years. If this existed in the S3 software we'd have heard about it long before now.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

kbmb said:


> Been happening since around the last update. Definitely CBS shows for me.
> 
> -Kevin


Yes, it appears that it is CBS shows. I watched about 5 NBC shows last night and it never happened once. Checked some previously recorded shows on other networks like USA and such and it never happened.

The audio/video glitch happens right about the 30-40 sec mark into playback, I clocked it on about 6-7 recordings, although on "The Millers" if it was there I never noticed it, the rest clearly had the glitch.

This happened/happens on both the S3 and the Roamio.

My local station is CBS O&O(owned and operated) KPIX in San Francisco and I see that you are located in NH so I'm guessing you have CBS-owned WBZ? Curiously enough my local CBS-owned The CW, which broadcasts out of the very same room as KPIX did not exhibit the issue on this week's "Supernatural"

So, I'm not sure where to go from here, maybe a moderator could split this conversation into a new thread? As far as it being a TiVo issue that doesn't seem likely if the S3 hasn't had an update in years.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> The S3 hasn't seen a software update in years. If this existed in the S3 software we'd have heard about it long before now.


That makes sense. Thanks for pointing that out Dan!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> The S3 hasn't seen a software update in years. If this existed in the S3 software we'd have heard about it long before now.


Actually the S3s recently went from 11.0k to 11.0m to straighten out the "expired cookie--no TiVo Desktop transfers" problem, right around the time that S2s went from "b" to "c" (9 point something, not 11).

Fortunately S3s don't seem to be choking on the reboot and partition switch as much as some S2s seem to be.


----------



## Fshulman1 (Dec 17, 2013)

I am still having this issue. Does anyone know when it will actually be fixed. With 6 tuners there should be no overlapping recording glitch on the same channel with back to back shows.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They turned this feature off for a while and just brought it back in 20.3.8.

Just curious but are the channels you're recording MPEG-2 or H.264? Knowing what I know this feature is going to be almost impossible to do perfectly in H.264.


----------



## Fshulman1 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm sorry. Yes, the glitch has returned. It will be resolved again in the next update. I apologize for the trouble.

--Margret


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Fshulman1 said:


> I'm sorry. Yes, the glitch has returned. It will be resolved again in the next update. I apologize for the trouble.
> 
> --Margret


"resolved _again_ in the next update" is great Marketing speak.

Does that mean the functionality will remain, it will just work now? (unlikely)
Or will they just turn it off again? (likely)

With the word "again" I'm guessing they'll just turn it off. Must have been a regression that was missed.

-Kevin


----------

